

Tell HN: YC companies posting jobs, make your location clear - geuis

As an engineer interested in openings with YC companies, remember to include your location. Make it very, very visible. This is the first thing most of us look at.<p>The pattern I have seen is that some postings don't include a location at all, or its buried in the text of the job description somewhere.<p>The good ones include the location in the title, or near the very top or very bottom of the description. Please don't bury it somewhere in a paragraph.<p>Best one I see now, at the time of this posting, is "Full stack engineer wanted in Sydney Australia". Direct and clear. Maybe I'm in Sydney or nearby (I'm not) but might be interested in going there (Kind of).<p>Keep up the awesome work, just make this a little easier for us!
======
Mezzo
I need a tech cofounder in Sydney, Australia to help build a geolocation app
that already has the business, wireframes, design etc in place.

I think the reason sometimes for not making the location clear, apart from
assuming maybe that most of the jobs are in the US, is that sometimes there's
the intention of relocation. Especially if you intend to apply to YC you may
be open to relocating yourself?

I'm not sure- just a thought.

~~~
gamechangr
good point!

